# Just some random photography Volume 2



## SnakeyeZ (Jun 21, 2011)

I was just cleaning out my Facebook albums and I came across some pictures I took when I first got our Canon.

Let me know what you think!


----------



## Fernando (Jun 21, 2011)

Very Cool Rich. I especially like the last photo. What is that?


----------



## dmarcus (Jun 21, 2011)

I love all them especially the 1st and 4th photo's those are great shot's..


----------



## SnakeyeZ (Jun 21, 2011)

FernandoM said:


> Very Cool Rich. I especially like the last photo. What is that?



That was Snickers, our african fat tailed gecko. We just recently rehomed him and his partner Kit. We have had them for several years but I cut back the collection considerably.



dalano73 said:


> I love all them especially the 1st and 4th photo's those are great shot's..



Thank you.

You like the yellow snakes eh? It was difficult getting the picture of the buttercornsnake (Parkay) on the statue. If you know corns, you know they don't stay still. Glad you like it.


----------



## dmarcus (Jun 21, 2011)

Yes they are lovely snakes, and you did a good job getting them to be still long enough to take to photo..


----------



## Fernando (Jun 21, 2011)

awwww...i would have taken him in!


----------



## Sky2Mina (Jun 21, 2011)

Amazing pictures! Love the effect with reflection and also love the last pick.
The first Gecko looks like a little crocodile - so cute.


----------



## SnakeyeZ (Jun 21, 2011)

FernandoM said:


> awwww...i would have taken him in!



We actually offered him to the person we got him from originally. He had to part with them after splitting up with his girlfriend. He was unsure he could take care of them. We have had them for awhile. He was really happy to take them back (and so were we).


----------



## Fernando (Jun 21, 2011)

SnakeyeZ said:


> FernandoM said:
> 
> 
> > awwww...i would have taken him in!
> ...



That's cool. I'm sure he was happy. Great looking Gecko!


----------



## Jacob (Jun 21, 2011)

Awesome


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 18, 2011)

Outstsanding.


----------



## froghaven5 (Jul 18, 2011)

Great pictures!


----------

